# Renting with Tiels



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

My boyfriend was just told last night that he *might* be getting a promotion at work with better pay and better working conditions! :thumbu:

But we will have to move closer to his job... and we would have to rent... and it's very hard to near impossible to find a pet-friendly rental in the area... :thumbd:

However the adds I'm looking at are very broad "No pets allowed" and I think they might be more referring to cats and dogs.

Should I be upfront about the tiels? Or bring them in and feign ignorance? 

I'm worried that if I am upfront about the tiels that the landlord will be on the look out for the tiels.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just ask will 2 birds be ok as some does agree. When i got my dog tina i didnt tell my landlord but he found out and he was ok with it this was years ago lol


----------



## helenut (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm in the exact same boat at the moment! Just started to look for places to rent and almost all are "no pets"! Only been internet searching at the moment though - going to some letting agencies next week. I think if we find the one we want though and it is specifically no pets I will ask the landlord if they will allow birds as I don't think keeping it a secret is a good idea. Some people may say no though, some may ask for a higher deposit just in case, but I'm hoping it will be fine. 

Here's hoping it will be fine anyway! I suppose I will find out in the next few weeks


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok, I will ask and keep my fingers crossed!

Good luck helenut, let me know how it goes for you!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I would tell them. You can negotiate, especially if you rent privately - not through a real estate... for example if you make a point of saying you keep "2 small tame caged birds" it makes it sound less like you're wanting to move in a cockatoo that will run rampant and chew everything... also you could offer to pay for a pest clean when you leave and have it written into the lease or pay a little extra bond they might appreciate it. If they say no, well it's better than them finding out later and you getting evicted. My parents know the neighbours who rent out the houses next door to them and they keep an eye on the tenants - your neighbours will probably be aware of your birds from the noise so I wouldn't hide them just in case they speak to the owners or real estate too.


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

I thought about offering a larger bond but offering for a pest clean sounds like a wonderful idea too! Thanks Belinda.


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

I use to be a property manager. It's always a smart idea to be up front. I believe most owners are fine w/birds and there is usually no charge for having them as there is w/dogs and cats.


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

Phew, thank you everyone for replying. It is making me feel a lot better!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Our landlord said no pets alllowed in our unit, but I asked the real estate if we were allowed birds and they said birds were fine


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

I would think small birds are fine as they are not all that noisy and aren't going to destroy carpet with their accidents. If I was land lord, birds in my book would be allowed.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its hit or miss, but ask upfront. our landlord knows the pets we have, EACH one. hes fine with it. but most arent like that. the reason they have issue with pets (most people have dogs or cats) is that dogs rip up carpet and can chew on walls (been there with dads dog) and cats scratch walls, carpets... and not to mention if your pet has accidents... we have 4 cats (one with a urinary problems and hairballs so accidents happen with us), 2 chinchillas, and 4 birds. its rare you get a landlord that likes animals and allows them.

birds and other caged pets sometimes arent counted in the "no pet" thing. ask about it. they dont have to know you let them out of the cage


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah, two of the places I have bookmarked to look at have private balconies so I might even mention that I would keep the birds outside. As for the other places, we can only afford apartments so I will need to assure them that they're quiet birds... which they are... most of the time. Lol.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Just another idea: you could take a photo of your birds looking really cute and well behaved in their cage to show any landlords you're in conversation with... Also, approach any real estate agencies before you apply for places to get their view on things -- the "no pets" thing may not apply to birds so it may not be a problem, or they may say they will have to check with the owners first then I would attach a short persuasive letter with a photo to the rental application to show you really care for your pets/belongings/their house. that way you're not taking the time to apply for places without sussing them out first. Hey good luck with it! Let us know how you go...


----------



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

I went through this last year (pre-birds) I was renting in QLD and going crazy with no pets - my fish didn't really count lol. If you are renting privately or a house, you may be able to persuade. I know that in QLD, and probably for NSW too, if you live in a unit complex with a body-corporate etc you are NOT allowed to have pets other than fish (I asked for a bearded dragon or birds and got no's both times). 
My current workmate rents privately though, a nice 3 bedroom house and has 2 dogs (border collie and rotti) 2 cats, and a turtle and fish. She would also have birds if she had no cats! 
But be upfront, if you lie about something like pets they have the right to terminate the lease.


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, I just found out that we will not be moving because the promotion fell through which is okay. 
This has been an eye opening experience though! Moving into a rental might not be in the very near future but it could still happen within the next year.


----------

